# Fast as fast can be, you can't catch me



## Battou (Mar 9, 2008)

I was originally going to post this in the tech challenge but.....I think it deserves it's own attention despite all the noise or grain....combination thereof.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 10, 2008)

What is it? Is it a shutter on a camera?


----------



## Battou (Mar 11, 2008)

It is the blades in the lens that create the aprature. Under normal circumstances they do not appear in the photograph being taken despite having been there


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Battou (Mar 11, 2008)

I thought it was, I just wish it had come out a little sharper


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 11, 2008)

that's pretty sweet! how'd you snap that?


----------



## Battou (Mar 11, 2008)

With a manual lens and a macro rig


----------



## Battou (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, I thought this would get a little more reaction....


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Mar 15, 2008)

Battou said:


> I think it deserves it's own attention


 
why?


----------



## Pleasetakeitkind (Mar 15, 2008)

I think it's really cool. However, unfortunately if you look around..the really good pictures, the creative and insightful ones, don't usually get much attention. Unless they appeal to everyone for unrelated reasons.


----------



## Battou (Mar 15, 2008)

Bobby Ironsights said:


> why?



Simply because it's not often you see the blades photographed like this.



Pleasetakeitkind said:


> I think it's really cool. However, unfortunately if you look around..the really good pictures, the creative and insightful ones, don't usually get much attention. Unless they appeal to everyone for unrelated reasons.



Thanks


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice! I was trying to do this for ages with one of my old lenses, but you captured it well. Of course, it's a shame about the noise, but I know just how tough it is


----------



## Battou (Mar 15, 2008)

TamiyaGuy said:


> Nice! I was trying to do this for ages with one of my old lenses, but you captured it well. Of course, it's a shame about the noise, but I know just how tough it is



Thank you, It's impossible to put into words just how hard this was to get, I am glad some one knows. 

I am still a little baffeled about the noise though, I did this with 200 film expecting a sharper image than I would have gotten on the 800 I usually use, but....well you see the results.


----------

